# Question on smart watering



## latticedefect (Oct 14, 2019)

I recently got a smart watering controller and is learning how to set the schedule properly.

I always read online that the lawn needs 1-1.5 inch of water per week even in winter. The smart controller asks for how much you water during peak season and then adjust amount based on weather reports. So if I set the watering level to be at 1 inch during peak season, does that mean the lawn won't get enough water outside of summer? Or does the lawn needs less than 1 inch when it was cooler?

Also, I set the schedule to water every other day during peak season. Lately in 75-85 weather, the system is only watering every 4-5 days or even wait longer. That can't be normal?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

So, I'm no expert but since no one else replied... I'm pretty sure you should not be putting 1-1.5 inches per week even in winter. Put the system in manual and then just wait for signs the grass needs water. Things like the grass changing colors a little, leaves curling or folding, footprints leaving more of an impression, etc. See how long it takes after watering to show signs it needs to be irrigated again. Depending on the weather and soil type, it could be a few days to well over a week. Ideally you would water deep but infrequently, not every other day.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Controller? Some are not as smart....e.g hydrawise. My rachio automatically has season adjustments....but has skipped all the winter 'autopilot' schedules due to low temps and recent rains


----------

